# Let's see skull pics..



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Who's got the coolest skulls/skeletons.. I've got a coyote skull soaking (put it in a soak bath 2 weeks ago and sealed the bucket, left for vacation, headed back Tuesday).. Saw these on taxidermy.net really cool site
























I don't own any of these, just thought these were cool skulls, especially the makeshift dragon... Let's see your pics..
Zach


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I put my skulls in a small cage trap and leave them in the field for a while. Insects do their job and all I have to do is clean it up a bit and bleach. No pics, but I have a small collection of stuff. One is from the first rooster (chicken) we had. Ready to mount it, just don't know what I want to use for a base.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a few I've managed to save from the hounds!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)




----------

